# Ultimate RY4 E Liquid



## UnholyMunk

Hi All,

So with my search for the Ultimate Vanilla Custard almost over (order pending payday)  I thought I'd turn my attention to the 'classic' RY4 flavour. 

So far I have only tried the Halo Tribecca and Craft vapour Artisan RY4. I have also just received a bottle of Vapor Mountain VM4 which a friend ordered on my behalf, so I'm rearing to try that, but I thought I'd follow the advice of fellow forum members and let it steep for 3 or 4 weeks before I give it a go...

So, while I wait for my VM4 to steep, let's get the discussion going, who makes your favourite RY4 flavour?

For me, the locally made Artisan RY4 blows the socks of the Halo Tribecca, but my vaping buddy says otherwise.

Your thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Of course, in that thread you must tell us which custards you have ultimately ordered, and eventually which one was your favourite!

I am not a huge RY4 fan, but do like VM4 if well steeped. Have seen good reports on Tark's Select Reserve Old Gold. CV Artisan RY4 was not for me.


----------



## MurderDoll

VM4 is the best you can get locally. 

Going over the ocean you can't beat Heavenly T.


----------



## UnholyMunk

Andre said:


> Of course, in that thread you must tell us which custards you have ultimately ordered, and eventually which one was your favourite!
> 
> I am not a huge RY4 fan, but do like VM4 if well steeped. Have seen good reports on Tark's Select Reserve Old Gold. CV Artisan RY4 was not for me.



Oh Yeah, I will give my opinion as soon as I've tried at least 5 of the e liquids on the list. 

Thanks for the suggestions, I will make a note of them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

MurderDoll said:


> Going over the ocean you can't beat Heavenly T.



Do you happen to have a link to this? I tried googling it, but it came up with a mess of results... apparently "heavenly" is a featured word in the world of vaping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

UnholyMunk said:


> Do you happen to have a link to this? I tried googling it, but it came up with a mess of results... apparently "heavenly" is a featured word in the world of vaping


www.juicyjoes.co.za

Shane is currently moving to Cape Town. But the website will be back online soon. 

He is a local agent for Heavenly liquids.


----------



## rogue zombie

I've gone off RY4, but the best I had to day was Craft Vapour Artisan
And I definitely will try the legendary VM4 by Vapour Mountain

I have a thumb rule with expensive juices - no "standard" flavours. So I wont pay R200plus for a fancy RY4 as I know I can get brilliant RY4 locally.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

UnholyMunk said:


> Do you happen to have a link to this? I tried googling it, but it came up with a mess of results... apparently "heavenly" is a featured word in the world of vaping


Here is the link: http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=heavenly-tobacco-18ml
Have tried that one long time ago, also not my taste, but do remember many just loved it.


----------



## Tom

VM4 is great. One of the best. But very sweet. Manabush Powwow Sauce (UK) is another great one, less sweet. More tobacco. Ripe Vaped VCT (US) also good, but over priced.


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> VM4 is great. One of the best. But very sweet. Manabush Powwow Sauce (UK) is another great one, less sweet. More tobacco. Ripe Vaped VCT (US) also good, but over priced.


Did you know that you can get the VM4 in a less sweet version? Just add "less sweet version for the VM4 please" to the comments column as you check out. Not so @Oupa?

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Did you know that you can get the VM4 in a less sweet version? Just add "less sweet version for the VM4 please" to the comments column as you check out. Not so @Oupa?


Good for the peeps who like it less sweet. I would go for the standard still. Next time i am coming to SA it will be on my shopping list again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Locally VM4 and internationally Vermillion Rivers KY4 and Rocket Fuel Harvest Moon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh I forgot - also had Skyblue Double RY4, which is also very nice.


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh I forgot - also had Skyblue Double RY4, which is also very nice.



I was considering adding it to my order next week with my Nilla's custard, so now I think I will! Thanks for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Sir Vape said:


> Locally VM4 and internationally Vermillion Rivers KY4 and Rocket Fuel Harvest Moon



Lol, so.... when are you bringing in the Harvest Moon then?


----------



## Sir Vape

Not sure


----------



## Oupa

Sure can crank down the sweetness a bit if someone requested yes @Andre

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Oupa said:


> Sure can crank down the sweetness a bit if someone requested yes @Andre



That's good to know for my next order.


----------



## Oupa

Have you tried the stock standard one first or is it still steeping? I don't have the patience to steep my own


----------



## UnholyMunk

Oupa said:


> Have you tried the stock standard one first or is it still steeping? I don't have the patience to steep my own



Mine is still steeping... According to others on the forum 3 to 4 weeks is good. What would you recommend as a good steeping time? (seeing as you're the creator of this particular juice)


----------



## Alex

Most authentic cigarette tobacco juice for sure is Sunshine Cured from Hurricane Vapor. No question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

my favourite has to be VM4, but i like my juices sweet and not too strong on the tobacco taste. Oupa did also do for me a modified vm4 a while ago, called VMX, had a much stronger tobacco flavour in there. was pretty good but not quite my cup of tea. others might like it a lot though


----------



## VapeSnow

Mmmmmmm i love OLd Gold. That stuff !!!!


----------



## Humbolt

I've had Lekka Vapours LV4, Vape Kings VK4 & VK5, VM4 & Craft Vapours RY4, and whilst VM4 is good, to me Craft Vapours RY4 wins hands down. The perfect blend of sweet & tobacco with neither being too overpowering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Oupa would it be possible to get your famous VM4 with a 70/30 VG/PG ratio and not have a compromise in flavour?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Yiannaki said:


> @Oupa would it be possible to get your famous VM4 with a 70/30 VG/PG ratio and not have a compromise in flavour?



Ooh that sounds gooood.

Since falling for dripping, I like 50/50 less and less. Easily remedied though, I cut them with unflavoured VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ooh that sounds gooood.
> 
> Since falling for dripping, I like 50/50 less and less. Easily remedied though, I cut them with unflavoured VG.


Agreed! not a fan of 50/50 blends. Yes. That's a good point! Plus that way you get more bang for your buck


----------



## KB_314

Love a good RY4! I see it like this - how do you test the quality of a good Italian Restaurant? Order the simple, straight forward, Spaghetti Bolognese. If that's great, move on to the more exotic once-off dishes. 

My favourite without question (so far) is Tarks Old Gold. Its not sweet at all, and the caramel almost tastes salted. Tobacco vape, not a dessert vape. It has a slightly smoked taste too. Yet it tastes like sunshine - can't explain. I think it's the type of juice you'll either love as an ADV, or hate.
Also really liked Halo Tribeca, although higher in PG than I prefer, still managed to guzzle through almost 2 bottles in 2 weeks. Not too sweet which I like. Not too distinct either I guess. Just a good solid RY4.
Unfortunately, the famous VM4 just isn't for me - I was hoping that @Marzuq might swap something with me because I think he likes this one especially? Disappointed that I didn't enjoy it as much as some (but that disappointment turned into bliss when I tried @Oupa 's Peach Rooibos a few minutes later which is just crazy good and hasn't left my side in weeks - sorry, off topic)
Really keen to try Sunshine Cured which seems to be a fan favourite too. I'm def gonna watch this thread for a few other suggestions though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff

On this journey myself, and it's turned me into a bit of a little whiny RY4 b!tchbag.

For the better RY4-type juices you'll come to realize:

1) Just like the original/classic, a RY4-type juice is and should be a type of blend consisting of tobacco + vanilla + caramel/butterscotch/toffee/custard/nutty/etc

2) *RY4 is NOT, I repeat, NOT, RY4-concentrate + etc.*

There is a HUGE difference between points 1 and 2. Most of SA RY4-type juices (excl. VM4) suffer from being variants of point 2 which is why they all taste so similar. They're not bad, but somethings still missing and that same "burnt caramel" gets annoying pronto, so you try the next, only to find it's essentially the same (with a little tweak here and there), but somethings STILL missing, so you try the next and so on and so on and so on. I think the makers should mention whether their RY4-type juices are tobacco based or RY4-concentrate based. It would save us consumers a lot of time and money.

Regarding VM4, initially, due to it's lack of a more noticeable tobacco, I never really rated VM4 as a proper "RY4". Awesome Caramel/Toffee, but not a RY4. However...that said, after a hugely delightful experience with Nicoticket's Absolut Creme Brulee( O..M..G!!!) I've come to realise that with the RY4-type liquids there's essentially 2 main profiles/viewpoints. The one being Tobacco+sweet where the tobacco is the star, and the other being Sweet+tobacco, where the sweet is the star and the tobacco is used to add a more rounded flavour to the sweet. VM4 and ACB falls in the latter and it works very well.

Compared to the variety and complexity of the imports, there just seems to be a distinct lack of distinct tobacco flavours that are used for local production.

The search for "the One" local tobacco+sweet RY4-type juice continues...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## KB_314

huffnpuff said:


> On this journey myself, and it's turned me into a bit of a little whiny RY4 b!tchbag.
> 
> For the better RY4-type juices you'll come to realize:
> 
> 1) Just like the original/classic, a RY4-type juice is and should be a type of blend consisting of tobacco + vanilla + caramel/butterscotch/toffee/custard/nutty/etc
> 
> 2) *RY4 is NOT, I repeat, NOT, RY4-concentrate + etc.*
> 
> There is a HUGE difference between points 1 and 2. Most of SA RY4-type juices (excl. VM4) suffer from being variants of point 2 which is why they all taste so similar. They're not bad, but somethings still missing and that same "burnt caramel" gets annoying pronto, so you try the next, only to find it's essentially the same (with a little tweak here and there), but somethings STILL missing, so you try the next and so on and so on and so on. I think the makers should mention whether their RY4-type juices are tobacco based or RY4-concentrate based. It would save us consumers a lot of time and money.
> 
> Regarding VM4, initially, due to it's lack of a more noticeable tobacco, I never really rated VM4 as a proper "RY4". Awesome Caramel/Toffee, but not a RY4. However...that said, after a hugely delightful experience with Nicoticket's Absolut Creme Brulee( O..M..G!!!) I've come to realise that with the RY4-type liquids there's essentially 2 main profiles/viewpoints. The one being Tobacco+sweet where the tobacco is the star, and the other being Sweet+tobacco, where the sweet is the star and the tobacco is used to add a more rounded flavour to the sweet. VM4 and ACB falls in the latter and it works very well.
> 
> Compared to the variety and complexity of the imports, there just seems to be a distinct lack of distinct tobacco flavours that are used for local production.
> 
> The search for "the One" local tobacco+sweet RY4-type juice continues...


Thanks @huffnpuff that is super helpful. I didn't know about the type 1 & 2. I'm definitely in the camp looking for a tobacco based RY4 where tobacco is, by far, the star. Nothing wrong with dessert/sweet vapes, I'm just not looking for that in an RY4.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @huffnpuff that is super helpful. I didn't know about the type 1 & 2. I'm definitely in the camp looking for a tobacco based RY4 where tobacco is, by far, the star. Nothing wrong with dessert/sweet vapes, I'm just not looking for that in an RY4.


BTW @huffnpuff - what is/are your favourite RY4's where tobacco is the primary base?


----------



## huffnpuff

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @huffnpuff that is super helpful. I didn't know about the type 1 & 2. I'm definitely in the camp looking for a tobacco based RY4 where tobacco is, by far, the star. Nothing wrong with dessert/sweet vapes, I'm just not looking for that in an RY4.


Same, 

PS: Forgot to mention in my mini-rant, that basically RY4-concentrates just don't deliver on any sort of distinct tobacco that's usually the first word in their descriptions.


----------



## huffnpuff

KB_314 said:


> BTW @huffnpuff - what is/are your favourite RY4's where tobacco is the primary base?



Currently, for ADV, depending on what I feel like:
- H1N1 + Any AV tobacco flavoured juice, especially Boba's
- H1N1 + Hurricane Belgium simmered tobacco
- AV Griphons Breath
- H1N1 + VG


----------



## Tom

huffnpuff said:


> On this journey myself, and it's turned me into a bit of a little whiny RY4 b!tchbag.
> 
> For the better RY4-type juices you'll come to realize:
> 
> 1) Just like the original/classic, a RY4-type juice is and should be a type of blend consisting of tobacco + vanilla + caramel/butterscotch/toffee/custard/nutty/etc
> 
> 2) *RY4 is NOT, I repeat, NOT, RY4-concentrate + etc.*
> 
> There is a HUGE difference between points 1 and 2. Most of SA RY4-type juices (excl. VM4) suffer from being variants of point 2 which is why they all taste so similar. They're not bad, but somethings still missing and that same "burnt caramel" gets annoying pronto, so you try the next, only to find it's essentially the same (with a little tweak here and there), but somethings STILL missing, so you try the next and so on and so on and so on. I think the makers should mention whether their RY4-type juices are tobacco based or RY4-concentrate based. It would save us consumers a lot of time and money.
> 
> Regarding VM4, initially, due to it's lack of a more noticeable tobacco, I never really rated VM4 as a proper "RY4". Awesome Caramel/Toffee, but not a RY4. However...that said, after a hugely delightful experience with Nicoticket's Absolut Creme Brulee( O..M..G!!!) I've come to realise that with the RY4-type liquids there's essentially 2 main profiles/viewpoints. The one being Tobacco+sweet where the tobacco is the star, and the other being Sweet+tobacco, where the sweet is the star and the tobacco is used to add a more rounded flavour to the sweet. VM4 and ACB falls in the latter and it works very well.
> 
> Compared to the variety and complexity of the imports, there just seems to be a distinct lack of distinct tobacco flavours that are used for local production.
> 
> The search for "the One" local tobacco+sweet RY4-type juice continues...


Maybe give Manabush Powwow Sauce a bash. To me it has the right amount of tobacco. Read up on Planet of the Vapes forum.....there is a huge following on Manabush.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA

Ahh ...the mythical RY4! As I understand it RY4 was originally a Dekang liquid, recipe now lost, with the 4 noting the amount of caramel flavouring added to the recipe. Maybe the first e-liquid to add lots of sweetness and from there its fame, but that's just speculation from my side. RY4 Asian from Sky Blue is my favourite, dry as the dessert!

Google it, lots of delicious folk lore around this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff

JakesSA said:


> Ahh ...the mythical RY4! As I understand it RY4 was originally a Dekang liquid, recipe now lost, with the 4 noting the amount of caramel flavouring added to the recipe. Maybe the first e-liquid to add lots of sweetness and from there its fame....



Agree, RY4 is dead! Long live RY4!

That's why I prefer the term RY4-type, as to the main philosophy/components it originally consisted of, as opposed to a single concentrate.


----------



## RezaD

Ummm....my favourite is my own mix. Actually I have many variations. And many variations still to come. Only one of them uses RY4 concentrate of which I have found for some strange reason Hangsen RY4 concentrate to be the best. Not available locally though and more expensive than the others. Actually other than the TFA RY4 Asian and double the rest of my tobacco flavours is not available locally. Painful at the best of times but oh so worth it. I am not a fan of DK tobacco or tobacco absolute. Also TFA RY4 Asian has a floral note that puts me off. I must be one of the few that hate the taste of Bobas.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## huffnpuff

I think another reason why the ultimate RY4 is so elusive, is that tobacco as a flavour is HIGHLY subjective. I have yet to find a tobacco juice that hits the nail on the head, so I just enjoy them as tobacco-"inspired" flavours. Sort of like when meat eaters become vegetarians, they will spice their veggies with meat spice and rationalize that it tastes the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

huffnpuff said:


> I think another reason why the ultimate RY4 is so elusive, is that tobacco as a flavour is HIGHLY subjective. I have yet to find a tobacco juice that hits the nail on the head, so I just enjoy them as tobacco-"inspired" flavours. Sort of like when meat eaters become vegetarians, they will spice their veggies with meat spice and rationalize that it tastes the same.



LOL....agreed. None of the "tobacco" flavours taste like actual tobacco.. To me in some cases they taste better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

RezaD said:


> Ummm....my favourite is my own mix. Actually I have many variations. And many variations still to come. Only one of them uses RY4 concentrate of which I have found for some strange reason Hangsen RY4 concentrate to be the best. Not available locally though and more expensive than the others. Actually other than the TFA RY4 Asian and double the rest of my tobacco flavours is not available locally. Painful at the best of times but oh so worth it. I am not a fan of DK tobacco or tobacco absolute. Also TFA RY4 Asian has a floral note that puts me off. I must be one of the few that hate the taste of Bobas.


Fully agree on the this. It's not just you, AV tobacco's are weird and an acquired taste. Boba's/Gorilla and Blend 4 made me physically ill when I first tried them. I kid you not! It was like WTF is this sh#t!! Then retried them later and suddenly they were yummy and became even better with H1N1. And now it's the opposite for me with RY4 Asian/double, nice and tolerable in the beginning, but now I cringe and have to muscle through them. The burnt caramel/floral really destroys the experience and not nice at all.


----------



## cfm78910

UnholyMunk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So with my search for the Ultimate Vanilla Custard almost over (order pending payday)  I thought I'd turn my attention to the 'classic' RY4 flavour.
> 
> So far I have only tried the Halo Tribecca and Craft vapour Artisan RY4. I have also just received a bottle of Vapor Mountain VM4 which a friend ordered on my behalf, so I'm rearing to try that, but I thought I'd follow the advice of fellow forum members and let it steep for 3 or 4 weeks before I give it a go...
> 
> So, while I wait for my VM4 to steep, let's get the discussion going, who makes your favourite RY4 flavour?
> 
> For me, the locally made Artisan RY4 blows the socks of the Halo Tribecca, but my vaping buddy says otherwise.
> 
> Your thoughts?



The best I've had is Tark's Select Reserve Old Gold. I's not too sweet and has a great tobacco aftertaste. Love it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

RezaD said:


> Ummm....my favourite is my own mix. Actually I have many variations. And many variations still to come. Only one of them uses RY4 concentrate of which I have found for some strange reason Hangsen RY4 concentrate to be the best. Not available locally though and more expensive than the others. Actually other than the TFA RY4 Asian and double the rest of my tobacco flavours is not available locally. Painful at the best of times but oh so worth it. I am not a fan of DK tobacco or tobacco absolute. Also TFA RY4 Asian has a floral note that puts me off. I must be one of the few that hate the taste of Bobas.


+1 on the AV jooses....and I have tried a few times.


----------



## Oupa

UnholyMunk said:


> Mine is still steeping... According to others on the forum 3 to 4 weeks is good. What would you recommend as a good steeping time? (seeing as you're the creator of this particular juice)



Unfortunately (or fortunately ) it does get better the longer you steep it, but I am far too impatient. I would say 2 weeks is more than good enough to enjoy, but it will continue improving.



Yiannaki said:


> @Oupa would it be possible to get your famous VM4 with a 70/30 VG/PG ratio and not have a compromise in flavour?



Of course we can do that for you. Just put your request in the comments field when checking out on the website.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa

JakesSA said:


> Ahh ...the mythical RY4! As I understand it RY4 was originally a Dekang liquid, recipe now lost, with the 4 noting the amount of caramel flavouring added to the recipe. Maybe the first e-liquid to add lots of sweetness and from there its fame, but that's just speculation from my side. RY4 Asian from Sky Blue is my favourite, dry as the dessert!
> 
> Google it, lots of delicious folk lore around this one.



RY4 was actually first made by the company who made the first ecig, RUYAN... There were originally 4 different blends RY1, RY2, RY3 and our beloved RY4. The RY being an abbreviation for RUYAN. RY4 was the most popular by a mile and had the most caramel/sweet notes of the 4 .... RY4 recipes/clones/variants today have very little in common with the original RY4 

So when someone is searching for a variant that has the tobacco shining more than the caramel/sweetness, it would technically be closer to the original RY1 and RY2 maybe? And therefore our VM4 should actually be VM3  But what company will name their juice after one of the less popular variants  So today they are mostly classified under RY4 type juices.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## UnholyMunk

Oupa said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately ) it does get better the longer you steep it, but I am far too impatient. I would say 2 weeks is more than good enough to enjoy, but it will continue improving.



Damn! I was hoping you were going to say it was ready to go after 3 days


----------



## Oupa

Well nothing prevents you from a quick taste for the purpose of comparing steeped vs unsteeped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

I can vouch for that..... steeping makes it better and better. My last 15ml of VM4 turns 1 year next month. Its great! Actually thought about loading a tank later on while i was driving back home.


----------



## Tom

And no....it did not last that long for any other reason then treasuring

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

